# ترانيم وعظات وشعر للبابا شنودة



## العجايبي (5 فبراير 2007)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
"استطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى"
سلام المسيح لكل اخواتى واخواتى فى الرب يسوع
الرب يبارك حياتكم من الان والى الابد امين

ترانيم بصوت....البابا شنودة

- اعطى فرحنا لنفوسنا

2- بللت فراشى
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/6296846/ae97a732"]
3-يا حسنها مدينة
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/6296750/55b3747b"]

تسبحة بصوت.....البابا شنودة
الهوس الاول
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/6297354/ed6b7fdb"]

الهوس التانى
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/6297779/a6e5c938"]

الهوس الثالث
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/6298250/b3a7c1a3"]

تسبحة باكر
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/6298714/d66d0255"]

تين ثينو
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/6297263/59e0d38c"]


شعر بصوت.......البابا شنودة
]غريبا عشت فى الدنيا
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/6298958/b129a670"]
اذكروانى فى صلواتكم
اخوكم / مينا العجايبى[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## طبيب روحاني (13 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يخليك يا اخى عجايبى ربنا معاك الترانيم روعة


----------



## Fady4Jesus (13 فبراير 2007)

*روعة...مجموعة جميلة جداً جداً............شكراً كتير​*


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2007)

انا بفتح اى حاجه من اللى انت كاتبها لبابا شنوده كلها انجليزى ياريت لو عربى  وتكون للتحميل علشان نقدر نستفيد منها وشكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## العجايبي (18 فبراير 2007)

_*شكرا على الردود الحلوة وربنا معاكم*_


----------



## shadymokhles (11 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على الموضوع الجميل دا مرسى


----------



## men@ elgm@l (15 مارس 2007)

روعه جميل جدا 

مستنين منك المزيد 

والجديد


----------



## mecho777 (18 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على الموضوع الجميل دا مرسى


----------



## rania-grg (18 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا عجايبى على الحاجات الجميلة دى


----------



## طير المهاجر (13 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله القوى 

مشكور  يا اخى


الترانيم روعة 
منتظر منك ترانيم جميل نفسهم 

ربنا يسوع المسيح يكون معك مع الجميع 

امين


----------

